# Oregon Splitfest



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh how I wished that I lived near Oregon. And had a splitboard. And backcountry gear. And didn't suck.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Anticrobotic said:


> Oh how I wished that I lived near Oregon. And had a splitboard. And backcountry gear. And didn't suck.


Just focus on not sucking and you'll have a leg up!


----------



## TwinStick (Jan 26, 2015)

Anticrobotic said:


> Oh how I wished that I lived near Oregon. And had a splitboard. And backcountry gear. And didn't suck.





snowklinger said:


> Just focus on not sucking and you'll have a leg up!


Also focus on your timing. Or get a time machine so you're not 4 months late next time.


----------

